# Game #13 (11/26): New Jersey Nets @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Box Score/Highlights:*
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_199_njnlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_199_njnlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Eternal said:


> *Box Score/Highlights after game...*



Great game thread. :clap2:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I say let VC get his... stop JKidd and RJ. Also, I do not think Krstic can do that well against Bynum, only thing is... he can hit the outside shot, which might kill us...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Borrowing this for the Nets game thread... 

-Petey


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Petey said:


> Borrowing this for the Nets game thread...
> 
> -Petey


Pretty good huh?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Pretty good huh?


No doubt about it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't know what it is about Kristic but he gives Kwame a hard time for some reason very odd. But this is a must win. 

We could lose this game because of pg play. Williams is coming off a career day and Jkidd always hurts us.

But we have to win. BYNUM needs to resurface and have a double double. Kobe, odom and Kwame have to do work and Walton must give us some outside shooting. 

Farmar's return could help. 

Can Sasha gain some confidence from last game and carry over. 

Can Evans help contain VC or RJ.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Utah is now 12-2 fyi


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Chick Hearn Night 11/26/06*

The Lakers will once again honor the memory of broadcasting legend and Hall of Famer Chick Hearn, with their annual Chick Hearn Night. This year’s celebration is scheduled for November 26th when the Lakers host the New Jersey Nets.

In memory of Chick the Lakers will be collecting books which are to be donated to various reading centers and libraries throughout Los Angeles. The recipients of the Chick Hearn Scholarship at the University of Southern California will also be introduced at halftime.

USC Annenberg journalism students Casey Conlon and James Koh are the 2006 winners of the Chick Hearn Memorial Scholarship.

The annual scholarship is funded by an endowment established by the Los Angeles Lakers in memory of Hall of Fame sports broadcaster Chick Hearn, who died in 2002. In addition to major gifts from the Lakers and Marge Hearn, hundreds of fans contributed to the scholarship fund at USC Annenberg, which now totals more than $200,000.

* People attending the game that night will receive collectable mini-banners featuring slogans that Chick made famous.*
<table width="100%"><tbody><tr><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr> <tr><td>







</td><td>







</td></tr></tbody></table>
http://www.nba.com/lakers/news/chickday06.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I really like that gamethread of yours, very nice.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Cris said:


> Utah is now 12-2 fyi


Welcome back buddy :cheers:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yup, I have to say, you make some awesome game threads Eternal. Good work.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Thanks guys. :cheers:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, the way the Nets have been playing the Lakers should win this one. 

There really shouldn't even be a question to who wins this one. But after a disheartining loss to Utah, I hope they come to this game mentally. We will find out.

I think Bynum is going to have a good game tonight. Not sure why, just a feeling.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Unique said:


> Welcome back buddy :cheers:


 Feels damn good to be back...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

my niners lost...so we need to beat the **** out of the nets...:biggrin:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What the hell is Kobe doing right now? I know its early... but he is already playing UGLY ball...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We suck... This is pathetic


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> We suck... This is pathetic



I like that Kobe is being aggressive and all... But I'd rather him try and get the team going a little at the same time... Trying to draw fouls 6 minutes in the the first quarter seems like it would make this one hell of a long game...

And our defense looks like vomit so far... :hurl:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think Rudy T's spirit is coaching tonight..........

Shooting to many brick 3's already, and not getting back to defend after they miss those 3's horribly....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Good movement by Smush parker!!! 

Nice block by Lamar.... 


At least someones trying to defend....


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

We are AGAIN getting killed on boards. :no:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lynx said:


> We are AGAIN getting killed on boards. :no:



Yeah, this is pretty sad.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we were one of the better Rebounding teams statistically last year right??


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Boards not the problems defense against pg's Williams has 14 already. Its quite patehtic.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Very bad half, Kobe struggling, Lamar struggling. Bynum on a milk carton, Kwame playing okay, no one else worth discussing down 7. 

Kobe is having one of those nights where he's struggling some physically. Forcing some shots.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd also like to say..that is a _sick_ game thread.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Kwame is looking good, and Smush is looking alright. Everyone else looks to be struggling.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Just like always, we put out a pathetic effort against the Nets at home. It seems like every time we play this team, we play extremely sloppy and miss tons and tons of layups.

The reason tonight is because everyone is just standing around, most noticeably on the offensive side of the ball. We had a few moments there when we had some movement, but they certainly were rare.

I am now convinced that we need to make changes in our starting lineup. The catalyst behind this "non-motion offense" is our point guard, Smush Parker. He is like a statue every time someone else has the ball. He just clogs up space on the court by standing still somewhere behind the three-point line...MOVE!!!

The best lineup right now would be Farmar/Kobe/Walton/Odom/Kwame. With Farmar, Evans, Turiaf and Kwame, it's almost like we have too much energy coming off the bench and not enough in the starting lineup.

If Kwame continues to pound the boards, Kobe and Lamar pick it up in the second half, we play a bit of defense and MAKE SOME LAYUPS, we should be fine.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Only positive thing we can say about this game is that the Nets are shooting 60.6% and we are only shooting 39.1% and only losing by 5 points.

If we start shooting better and the Nets start to cool off, I think this game can swing into our hands.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Lakers down 5 after playing terribly the whole half. I'm not fooled though we should be close at home. These sorta games end up losses if we're not careful. Kristic and Williams are killing us. 

We're losing traction fast with Bynum as our starter. Not ready to bench him yet but he needs to find it quickly. His inactivity is hurting us. 

We just look real thin at times from a proven player standpoint. Lots of talent but very little consistent effectiveness that we can count on. 

Gotta get Cook in the mix. When we're struggling scoring maybe Cook can create a different match-up. 

Plus we gotta go inside to kwame and Bynum alot more.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I really hope... Phil makes changes at the starting center position soon...

I'd like if Farmar could be in the starting lineup, sometime after the trade deadline, although I have a feeling he won't be in the starting lineup this season, unless injuries happen.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Kobe quit tryin to prove a point....


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum and Kwame playin well for us//


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe is off, forcing the action. But its Kobe its what you get sometimes. Bynum starting to assert himself some with 3 blocks. Finally got a bucket


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom can beat Collins off the dribble every time...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Finally we have a slight lead. lamar is picking it up, Luke for 3. Can we find so momentum and build a solid lead.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

jazzy1 said:


> Gotta get Cook in the mix. When we're struggling scoring maybe Cook can create a different match-up.


Kinda hard to do when RIGHT NOW he has no place on this team.. oh well..

They seem to be doing fine now though (end of 3rd)


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame going to work wow, some good moves in the paint.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

up by 7!


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

wow nice farmar


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jordan Farmar is the real deal. :yes:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar playing some great defense and shooting the ball well.... !


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Famar wow, its like Marcus Williams playing well early ignited him he is really playing well.

Can we hold this lead.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Just got home... We seem to be killing them on the boards.. Is that why we're ahead?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Just got home... We seem to be killing them on the boards.. Is that why we're ahead?


Sort of.

We had a bad 1st half. Farmar is playing lights out in the second half on both ends of the floor.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

lol that was unnecessary lamar


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe getting no love from the refs, he can't get a call. But on defense he gets called for touch fouls, amazing. 

Nets coach has some sorta mimdlock having Collins guarding Odom. odom is feasting. 

Interesting keeping Bynum in the game late instead of Kwame.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Luuuuuuuukeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for 3!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Yay!


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Good. Just what I expected. The Nets would eventually cool off and the Lakers would start to hit their shots and that is what happened the 2nd half.

1st half Nets were shooting 60.6% and we are only shooting 39.1% and only losing by 5 points during the 1st half.

But eventually, we got our rhyhmm back.
Kobe didn't play so well this game, but he did rack up a double double.

Glad the other Lakers stepped up during Kobe's absence.

Ugly win, but I will take it


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another ugly win. Its encouraging that odom and Kobe can have bad shooting games and we can still win. This would have been a loss last season. Farmar and Kwame were huge off the bemch. 

I guess for now we are what we are, an ugly winning team. We drag teams into very ugly games. 

I'm just glad Lawrence Frank kept Williams on the bench so long.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

nexttt up, milwaukee!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

:yay: <----- this little guy seemed funny to post so i did it...i dont know what the hell hes doing...perhaps seziuring....any who good win for the lakers....8-1 at home..impressive


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nets are 5-8, win % is .385 yet they are tied for first in their division. If they were in the West, they'd be second last ahead of only Memphis!

PS. If we were in the East, we'd be second behind the magic.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Another Lakers win! :clap2:


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

woohoo, leading the division! Ugly win and a Clipper loss. Good times, indeed. Is Walton now considered a reliable threat from downtown? Now, he just needs to play Fox-like defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Farmar completely locked up that Williams kid that was burning us the 1st half. Well done. Go Lakers!!:yay:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> Another ugly win. Its encouraging that odom and Kobe can have bad shooting games and we can still win. This would have been a loss last season. Farmar and Kwame were huge off the bemch.
> 
> I guess for now we are what we are, *an ugly winning team.* We drag teams into very ugly games.
> 
> I'm just glad Lawrence Frank kept Williams on the bench so long.


That's our motto...."Win Ugly!" :biggrin:

I asked the same question too; Why did Frank leave Williams on the bench so long? The Rookie was great from the field and was the main reason why the Nets were up in the beginning. What do I know anyway. I not an NBA coach.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Box Score/Highlights:*
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4222210&postcount=2


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Eternal, you are awesome. Great job.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

wow, its nice to see one team in L.A is playing well....Damn the Lakers are playing well and imagine when Vlade plays like he is capable???:biggrin: 

:cheers:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> wow, its nice to see one team in L.A is playing well....Damn the Lakers are playing well and imagine when Vlade plays like he is capable???:biggrin:
> 
> :cheers:


I really hope Vlade can get somewhat healthy, so he can show the Lakers his nice 3 pt stroke.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Eternal said:


> I really hope Vlade can get somewhat healthy, so he can show the Lakers his nice 3 pt stroke.


Who needs him? We got Luke now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

elcap15 said:


> Who needs him? We got Luke now.


Right, but if we had a healthy Vlad and Luke, we'd be even better.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Wow! Who would have thought that Luke would be come our most dependable 3pt threat!! :yay:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yep, it's amazing what can happen, when you practice shooting.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> Wow! Who would have thought that Luke would be come our most dependable 3pt threat!! :yay:


I did. :yes:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

these home games dont really worry me much as we are 8-1 in Staples...but we need to win against the bucks and Utah this week


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe, Kobe, Kobe, Kobe, wow.


----------

